# DIY maintenance....



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

I was wondering if there was anything special I needed to know about doing some simple maintenance myself. I am coming up on 40k miles and I would like to do my own oil change, change my own plugs and replace the air filter. Are there any special tools needed for the project and Are there any special considerations when doing these projects?
I know the 40k service will not be cheap and therefore I figured that I would do some of the stuff myself. Save a little change myself. I should be able to get everything at local retail stores and I figure I have all the tools. I just want to make sure that I have everything I need.
Oh also....Does anyone have any good places to get filters, plugs and etc? Online or retail doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: DIY maintenance.... (jreichner)*

Try http://drewparts.com
The 40K I believ includesd plugs,air filter,fuel filter,wipers, cabin filter.. Not sure what else on the W8. Plugs look to be a PITA. I think the ends of the intake manifold have to come off. No biggie on that though. The cabin filter takes about 5 minutes to replace as does the air filter (I have a K&N) and the fuel filter in under the car at the rear. Maybe a 1/2 hour with a floor jack. Plugs are the only real expensive items.. Make sure you use the right ones...


----------



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: DIY maintenance.... (VWGUY4EVER)*

I don't think that fuel filter gets replaced. At least not according to the VW web site. Unless is missed something. Would it be wise to replace it? I was actually looking at some other posts and "The Swami" on CLubB5 was also replacing the trans filter @ 40k. Would that be wise also? Do you think if I provided the parts would my VW dealer do the work? I have not asked but I was just wondering.
When you say plugs look to be PITA, what do you mean? As far as the plugs go, what are you using? I know that the W8 recomends NGK brand plugs, should I stay with that spec?
BTW...Thanks for the web link!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: DIY maintenance.... (jreichner)*

Why would you NOT replace the fuel filter ?!?! Never believe in "lifetime" fluids or filters. That's a marketing tool. When my 01 GLX hit 40K, I did plugs,fuel filter, flushed the coolant and even the manual trans. I use K&N air filters. I just clean it as needed. I believe the correct plug # for the W8 is: *BKR6EKUE*
PITA= Pain In The A$$...


----------

